# Can i put 3 black moors in a 5 gallon for 2 months then move them to a 10 gallon?



## goldfish2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think im going to get 3 (baby) black moors,put them in my 5 gallon and when i think they have got big enough put them in my 10 gallon.(which doesnt have much plants in it,only 3 plants,1 real 2 fake).Would that be ok? And NO i do not have the fish yet! Or should i just get 1 or 2 black moors and leave them in the 5 gallon,because i will have little fish in the 10 gallon and i'll swich the fish.Like the black moors will be in the 10 gallon and i would move the tetras and guppies and all those fish to my 5 gallon.I also have an empty 2.5 if that makes a difference.


----------



## pikecichlid (May 8, 2009)

haha. you spelled switch wrong

EDIT By MOD--> ha ha! I went through your other posts here, and in only a small handful YOU, pikecichlid, misspelled:

site
cichlid
babies
community

and probably a few more I missed.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

pikecichlid said:


> haha. you spelled switch wrong


what was the point of that post?

Goldfish: i wouldnt put a gold fish in a 5 gallon. it might be able to live in a 10 gallon but that isnt recomended. i would suggest a 15-20 gallon tank if you want a goldfish, and it depends on the goldfish


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If you want to have a tank that matches the size of the goldfish, put them in a 10 gallon when they are little. In a few months get a 20 gallon. Then in about a year get a 30+ gallon tank. Goldfish get BIG. Don't listen to the person at the pet store, they will get too big for a 5 gallon tank in about a month.


----------



## goldfish2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

I cant get any more tanks,my mom said i have to many.Can i have one in a 5 gallon? I have heard of people that have 2 black moors in a 5 gallon.It ISNT like im going to pack my 5 gallon with 4 black moors (i know that is really overstocking it).But im talking about little 3 inch baby black moors for a 5 gallon.(yeah i know they will grow).In a month i will put them in a 10 gallon.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Any goldfish is going to outgrow a 10 gallon tank. If you dont move them out of a tank in time, the fish will get stunted and will shorten the life of the fish. For one goldfish I would say do at least a 20 gallon tank.

A 3 inch fish is already getting a little big for a 5 gallon tank though.

Think about it this way. A baby human would probably find a 6' x 6' room a good place to play, sleep and live. But put an adult in that same room, and you just put him in a prison cell. It would be too cramped and difficult to live. If a second person were put in that same room, it would become even more stressful. However, you put one or two people in an apartment then they would feel perfectly comfortable. You can fit even more people in a house. You see how this works? Same thing goes with fish.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

If you get goldfish really little (I mean fancies) then they can live in a 5 gallon or so for a few months, but after that they need a lot more space. I wouldn't put more than 2-3 fancies in a 20-30 gallon and I wouldn't put more than 5-6 in a 50-60 gallon.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Goldfish in a small tank is a huge stereotype unfortunately because they poop more than the average fish which makes the bioload high. They do not do well in small tanks. Its not the best idea to put a moor in there. But there are other fish that can go in a 5 like guppies and a betta.


----------

